# Meet my new girls



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

An elderly friend is downsizing so I brought home a few of her pets. I have always admired these does when I visited her place and now I'm excited to call them mine! The black one and the white one are boer/ possibly nubian crosses, almost 4 years old. Big girls! Amelia is the smaller white with brown markings Boer doe, bred to the brown unknown breed buck. The buck is now castrated and will not be staying here long. I had actually bought Amelia as a doeling and then decided to sell her to my friend 2 yrs ago. So excited to bring her back along with the 2 big Boer cross girls, Jasmine and Wynter. They are open now and I plan to breed them to my young Boer buck soon.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Pretty! It looks like she took good care of them! Congrats!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

goatblessings said:


> Pretty! It looks like she took good care of them! Congrats!


Oh yes! She loves her animals! She's 78 yrs old and hates to give them up but her failing health is forcing her. She's a dear old soul.:smile:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Such pretty girls!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

They are fabulous - congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very pretty girls! Congrats!!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Beautiful goats!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Awe, they are so cute!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I really like the black one. Congrats on your new girls


----------

